# Potomac River MD/Walleye?



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Other than Dam 5;Where else in the MD side of the Potomac is it possible to catch a Walleye?And,What is the best bait to fish with?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Jeff, you can catch walleye from Georgetown up to Chain Bridge in D.C. Lots of troll very slowly for walleye in the Spring and Fall in the river, especially around Key Bridge.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

The best bait for walleye is a minnow on a 'bottom bouncer'(a lead pogo stick that keeps constant contact with the bottom sturcture,without 'hanging up'), or a freshwater bottom bouncer sinker.

The second best bait is a 'worm harness' on a 'bottom bouncer'. The worm harness is nothing more than a flashing colorado or willow leaf blade in front of a worm .

An option is a small float to lift the bait just off the bottom, or, to add a colored faceted bead to draw their attention (yellow or orange). 

Walleye are generally a by-catch of bass fishermen, as the "eyes" like to hang in slightly deeper water than most of the freshwater bass, and are more tolerant of current.

Fishwander


----------



## nHobbes (Apr 9, 2010)

FYI....I went to Great Falls (VA side) last year and a guy was fishing about 1/4 mile down the path (from the entrance) and came up with a few nice sized walleye. This was last summer I think. He said he catches them consistently down there.


----------



## Jordan (Jun 3, 2002)

I live in that area and have caught eyes from Dam 5 down to below Dargons bend. I'm sure they are further down river but I just haven't fished for them any further down.

Bucktail jigs are my favorite weapon of choice for all types of water. I rarely fish live bait for them, most of my fishing is done wading areas like creek mouths and drop offs and I don't like to carry a lot of gear. A box of jigs and some crank baits and I'm good to go.

PM me and I can give you seom more specific tips.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Im talking about from shore;I was thinking about trying 1/4oz jighead with a 2 1/4" finSfish or 4" Bass Assassian(sp).I was also thinking about using a Bullminnow on a jighead.I was going to cast them upstream and jig/retrive as they drift downstream.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Point of Rocks, MD from the shore.


----------

